# question????



## amelhope (Feb 12, 2014)

hi there  today i'm gonna ask you a question 
if life asked you : what do you want from me ?
 what would you say ?


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 12, 2014)

Cilantro, guacamole, and other fresh goods.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 12, 2014)

A lot more of it in front of me than behind me, but I'd settle for another decade, if I was forced to negotiate.


----------



## PiP (Feb 12, 2014)

amelhope said:


> what do you want from me ?what would you say ?



The gift of language


----------



## amelhope (Feb 12, 2014)

no one is perfect ok ? i am learning at the moment


----------



## Potty (Feb 12, 2014)

I could really go for a pork pie right now.


----------



## PiP (Feb 12, 2014)

I have tried to learn Portuguese without much success. Even the Portuguese acknowledge it is a difficult language to learn. When I say "try", I have really tried. Three years of private lessons and nada. My brain rebels and my heart feels heavy with defeat. Even though I sometimes think in Portuguese and lose the English word, it is not enough. Conversation consists of awkward or short sentences and sometimes the pronunciation of different words is difficult. And sometimes, I use the wrong word which although sounds sound 'similar', proves to be a great source of amusement to the indigenous locals   I keep trying though. Your English is good. If I could write Portuguese as well, I'd be a happy 

What is your first language, amelhope?


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 12, 2014)

Ooh languages... French, German, Chinese (Haka) and Russian...

French:

Le Sapeur pompier et dans le jardin public avec une pomme de terre.

German:

Mein Beutelmaus hat verstopfung.

Chinese:

Gnai condau maliu ah ooh ah ooh ah ooh.

Russian:

U menya nyet usof.



Ummm...


----------



## PiP (Feb 12, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> Ooh languages... French, German, Chinese (Haka) and Russian...
> 
> French:
> 
> ...



Grrrrrr, show off     :cookie:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> Ooh languages... French, German, Chinese (Haka) and Russian...
> 
> French:
> 
> ...



Yeesh. Not only am I sub par as a writer around here...but I can barely speak English. 

Ye gads.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 12, 2014)

That wasn't a sample, but the entirety of every foreign language word I know! :-$

(As an example, the German reads 'My wombat is constipated')


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 12, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> That wasn't a sample, but the entirety of every foreign language word I know! :-$
> 
> (As an example, the German reads 'My wombat is constipated')



Now, see. You could have totally gotten away with it. At least until someone decided to go to BabelFish or something. :thumbl:


----------



## dither (Feb 12, 2014)

An easy,painless death.
And in the not too distant future.
I do worry about how i shall die.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd probably say, "All set, thanks." Life's a scheming bastard, and I'm not giving him any hints as to where I'm going. I have my health, I have my happiness, and I have my family. The last thing I want is to owe him anything.

If he made me choose something, I'd say the Force because I'll be seven years old until I get Alzheimer's, in which case, I'll go happily backwards from there.


----------



## Leyline (Feb 12, 2014)

Revenge.


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 13, 2014)

A chance to do it all over again--but this time, ever more boldly.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 13, 2014)

amelhope said:


> hi there  today i'm gonna ask you a question
> if life asked you : what do you want from me ?
> what would you say ?



More time with my Dad. I didn't get nearly enough.

As much time as possible with my kids.

As much time as possible with my girlfriend and her kids.


----------



## escorial (Feb 13, 2014)

money..alot of money


----------



## bookmasta (Feb 13, 2014)

For the dream, the one that possessed me throughout my childhood, to come true.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 13, 2014)

Wisdom. It helps everything go more smoothly.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 13, 2014)

Cadence said:


> Wisdom. It helps everything go more smoothly.



Life trickle feeds you that one, I'm afraid. Alas, some of us haemorrhage it faster than it can be replaced!


----------



## amelhope (Feb 13, 2014)

escorial said:


> money..alot of money


money can't give you happiness right ?


----------



## amelhope (Feb 13, 2014)

pigletinportugal said:


> I have tried to learn Portuguese without much success. Even the Portuguese acknowledge it is a difficult language to learn. When I say "try", I have really tried. Three years of private lessons and nada. My brain rebels and my heart feels heavy with defeat. Even though I sometimes think in Portuguese and lose the English word, it is not enough. Conversation consists of awkward or short sentences and sometimes the pronunciation of different words is difficult. And sometimes, I use the wrong word which although sounds sound 'similar', proves to be a great source of amusement to the indigenous locals   I keep trying though. Your English is good. If I could write Portuguese as well, I'd be a happy
> 
> What is your first language, amelhope?



you know once you choose hope everything will be possible

my first language is arabic 
my name "amel" means hope in arabic learn this


----------



## PiP (Feb 13, 2014)

amelhope said:


> you know once you choose hope everything will be possible
> 
> my first language is arabic
> my name "amel" means hope in arabic learn this



I agree, amel. Hope is the key. without hope we are lost...

NOW, I understand your username 



amelhope said:


> money can't give you happiness right ?



No, the happiness comes from giving to others


----------



## amelhope (Feb 13, 2014)

yes you're right 
hope is all what i have 
did you learn your first word in arabic?


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 13, 2014)

amelhope said:


> money can't give you happiness right ?



Maybe. But it buys classic motorbikes and that's the same thing as happiness.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 13, 2014)

you may have classic motorbikes but happiness NO :tongue:


----------



## j.w.olson (Feb 13, 2014)

amelhope said:


> hi there  today i'm gonna ask you a question
> if life asked you : what do you want from me ?
> what would you say ?



I'd curse, stare incredulously, then ask it what it was.


----------



## qwertyman (Feb 14, 2014)

amelhope said:


> hi there  today i'm gonna ask you a question
> if life asked you : what do you want from me ?
> what would you say ?



Cake, and be quick about it.


----------



## Iris ♥ (Feb 14, 2014)

When life gives you lemons what do you do?

Make lemonade?

No, you take them and SQUEEZE THEM INTO LIFE'S FACE!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, Okay.... *runs away.

-------------------------------------------
Life: "What do you want from me?"

Me: "I want you gone so I can live peacefully without you having to watch over me. Just get out of my life, Life....."


----------



## amelhope (Feb 15, 2014)

Life gives you just To take from you


----------



## Cylver (Feb 15, 2014)

Iris ♥ said:


> When life gives you lemons what do you do?
> 
> Make lemonade?
> 
> ...



When life gives you lemons, make life rue the day it tried to give you lemons! Blow up life's house with combustible lemons!

As for myself, i'd want life to give me the ability to just pause. Sometimes it can get really stressful and sometimes you just need to be alone and think.


----------



## dither (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting word, "alone".

Alone;

A state of mind, an attitude.

In my younger days, when i went out drinking,
the more people there were around me, the more "alone" i felt.

just a thought.:neutral:


----------



## PiP (Feb 16, 2014)

Cylver said:


> When life gives you lemons, make life rue the day it tried to give you lemons! Blow up life's house with combustible lemons!.


 I planted a lime tree three years ago because limes are expensive here. I've nurtured the pigging thing for three years and finally I have fruit... but not limes, pigging lemons!



amelhope said:


> did you learn your first word in arabic?


Yes...and you've reminded me to also add "hope" to my Portuguese vocabulary. 



> Interesting word, "alone".


 Yes, dither. Try living in a country where you are surrounded by people and you barely speak the language. That's alone 


> In my younger days, when i went out drinking,
> the more people there were around me, the more "alone" i felt.


 You can be surrounded by friends and family and still feel alone, dither.


----------



## amelhope (Feb 16, 2014)

Life has taught me a thing which is : to be alone is better than having those who dont care about you , those who called :"friends"
but you know what? i'm so happy being alone i have my familly and just familly... but after maybe i'll have sb


----------



## dither (Feb 16, 2014)

Pigle,
don't i know it.


----------



## dither (Feb 16, 2014)

amelhope said:


> Life has taught me a thing which is : to be alone is better than having those who dont care about you , those who called :"friends"



Me to.
Harsh lesson.
Tough world.
Bitter pill to swallow.

Life eh?


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 16, 2014)

amelhope said:


> to be alone is better than having those who dont care about you



Speak for yourself!  LOL

On one occasion--and it was just that once--I actually kissed a girl I had no intention of marrying...


----------



## amelhope (Feb 16, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Speak for yourself!  LOL
> 
> On one occasion--and it was just that once--I actually kissed a girl I had no intention of marrying...



i said those who called friend and i meant those who were more than friend....familly... did you get it now ?


----------



## Pandora (Feb 17, 2014)

'Please Life be gentle with my children'


----------



## amelhope (Feb 17, 2014)

good one


----------



## bluemidget (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd ask for the chance to have the last two years over again


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Feb 17, 2014)

If it was asking me "what do you want?" as in "You get one wish" then I'd want to never have to sleep again. I'm afraid I love being asleep a bit too much, and so I spend a great deal of my time doing it. 

If life was asking me what I wanted from it simply to help me become more aware of what I was really doing with it, then I guess an honest answer would be "I have no idea. But so far I'm enjoying myself."


----------



## Bishop (Feb 17, 2014)

Might have been said before, but I'd say a contract with a sizable advance.


Bishop


----------

